# DIRECTV: Trouble With TiVo DVR Resolved



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The stories have been spreading across the internet faster than a cold in kindergarten: DIRECTV-TiVo HD DVR customers are experiencing technical problems with their units and they are fed up. And as the problem seemed to be affecting more and more subscribers as the days went on, DIRECTV is now saying that the glitches should be a thing of the past.

SkyREPORT recently reported about growing concerns with the DIRECTV-TiVo HD DVR as evidenced by the increasing number of negative posts on internet forums for TiVo and DIRECTV. The problems seem to be that the DVR is deleting programs the customers have recorded and failing to record the ones they want.

DIRECTV Spokesman Robert Mercer said last week the company is aware of the problems and should have them fixed by now. However, according to the TiVo Community forum and DIRECTV's own technical support forum, the issues have not been resolved. The message boards have indicated the problems seem to be affecting all DIRECTV-TiVo recorders, including their HD DVR.

Company information suggests there are nearly 2.5 million DIRECTV customers with the TiVo set-tops (63 percent of all TiVo users). According to TVPredictions.com, several of those owners have speculated that DIRECTV is purposely sabotaging the device to force them to switch to the company's new HR20 DVR - one that doesn't include TiVo's recording software.

DIRECTV long ago stopped marketing its TiVo DVR - opting instead to launch a new in-house model - but the companies have a signed agreement to ensure the satcaster continues providing service for the units already in use. Other reports have said that some frustrated customers have been offered a $5/month discount and other incentives when contacting DIRECTV's customer service department regarding the glitches.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> DIRECTV Spokesman Robert Mercer said last week the company is aware of the problems and should have them fixed by now.
> http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


He must be on his way out to say something like this. How about fixing the HR20s?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

mtalhelm said:


> He must be on his way out to say something like this. Does he not have one of his own HR20s?


Am I missing something here? Mercer was quoted in regard to the problems with the DTiVo units (the problem being discussed in the article). What does that have to do with the HR20?

Can we please have a thread that doesn't get hijacked into another HR20 bash-fest?


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

mtalhelm said:


> He must be on his way out to say something like this. How about fixing the HR20s?


Don't get into trouble using my homemade D. I already have enough people upset with my drive for DLBs.

Go Tigers!


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

I guess the problem I had recording "Nothing But Trailers" on HDNet was a figment of my imagination.


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

Is this a problem that was introduced by some recent software update? I still have a SAT-T60 (5+ years old) and an HR10-250 (about 2 years old) and both have worked flawlessly. However I have "hacked" both of them so to speak by adding a larger hd, network connectivity and several other hacks like ftp, telnet, endpadplus, tivoweb, etc. 

Upon doing that I modified the kernel so it would not download any software updates so both are running VERY old versions of the software that I suspect that is why I have never seen this problem on either of those units.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Like I always say, If it doesn't need to be fixed, don't break it.


----------



## Aurelien (Sep 17, 2006)

I have that problem. . The point of having a DVR to record shows and then it will not. I had the same feeling Directtv was trying to get people to switch to the new DVR..


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have had no problems on either my HR!0 or T60 since the reported temp fix of the service data. However, it's possible this may raise its ugly head again if they decide to make a permanent fix.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> The stories have been spreading across the internet faster than a cold in kindergarten: DIRECTV-TiVo HD DVR customers are experiencing technical problems with their units and they are fed up. And as the problem seemed to be affecting more and more subscribers as the days went on, DIRECTV is now saying that the glitches should be a thing of the past.
> ......
> 
> http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


Now that Dtv have "fixed" the HR10-250 I am now unable to record/purchase HD PPV movies. I tried both from the Guide as well as using the search utilities and both methods failed.

I had to purchase the movie via "phone" and got credited the phone charge (could have also used the web). Then I needed to manually setup to record the time/channel to have it ready when I wanted to watch it...

CS reps had no idea why I was having this issue....

RA


----------



## Dtv-dishlitehd (Dec 8, 2006)

I have the Tivo version of D*TV in 3 rooms (3rd room searched 20 stores to get the receiver after 1 day with their garbage DVR). I am now a proud HDTV owner and would love to get an HDTV recorder unit for D*TV but correct me if I am wrong, I am unable to do that and the only way to get HDTV recording for D*TV is with the HR-20?

Am hoping there is a way to avoid their HR-20 which of the 5 people I know with them not one has actually enjoyed it enough to actually pay a month of service (meaning all have called multiple tiimes to complain and have gotten monthly service credits.)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You can still purchase an HR10-250.

But it is via a third party either a vendor, or ebay.

Also... all the new HD channels announced will not work on the HR10, as the HR10 is not MPEG-4 compatible.

And eventually, probably Early/Mid 2008... the existing SAT-based MPEG-2 HD will be shut down


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Dtv-dishlitehd said:


> I have the Tivo version of D*TV in 3 rooms (3rd room searched 20 stores to get the receiver after 1 day with their garbage DVR). I am now a proud HDTV owner and would love to get an HDTV recorder unit for D*TV but correct me if I am wrong, I am unable to do that and the only way to get HDTV recording for D*TV is with the HR-20?
> 
> Am hoping there is a way to avoid their HR-20 which of the 5 people I know with them not one has actually enjoyed it enough to actually pay a month of service (meaning all have called multiple tiimes to complain and have gotten monthly service credits.)


go to the hr20 site..........there ARE a number of happy users........its not 100% stable but IMHO it is heading in the right direction and has state of the art features.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

D* must have fixed something. Because since updating to 6.3b I had no wishlist programs. I was going to do a C&D last night but checked them one last time and I had a full list.


----------



## rcgus (Jan 22, 2007)

radamo said:


> Now that Dtv have "fixed" the HR10-250 I am now unable to record/purchase HD PPV movies. I tried both from the Guide as well as using the search utilities and both methods failed.
> I had to purchase the movie via "phone" and got credited the phone charge (could have also used the web). Then I needed to manually setup to record the time/channel to have it ready when I wanted to watch it...
> 
> CS reps had no idea why I was having this issue....
> ...


I had the same problem. I TiVo'd the UFC Fight using the remote & pay per view only to find it recorded only the pre-fight and not the fight at all. CS was absolutely useless. I was livid but Ive learned the PPV feature using the remote is unreliable.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FYI - The problem is baaaaack. Had 2 HR10s with the "sombody modified the season pass problem" that HAD been corrected.

What the heck is going on here?

(A forced phone call resolved the problem for now)


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can still purchase an HR10-250.
> 
> But it is via a third party either a vendor, or ebay.
> 
> ...


Earl,

I was wondering, is it possible to mod the HR10-250 to be able to decode MPEG-4? I just can't fathom using another HR20 :nono2:

I am hooked on Tivos software and have been for the last 4 years. I love everything about them, their remote is the best and I've memorized all the buttons to where I don't even have to look. I just can't imagine not having Tivo's awesome software, nor going to digital cable in order to benefit from the new Series 3

I hate everything about my current H20..... I don't know if it's just me, but does anyone else think the remote buttons are hard to push or either the buttons don't respond like they should??? I often find myself pushing the buttons harder and harder (and yes I've checked the battery) :whatdidid


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

logan2575 said:


> I was wondering, is it possible to mod the HR10-250 to be able to decode MPEG-4? I just can't fathom using another HR20 :nono2:


I'm not Earl...but it is not possible to modify the HR10 for MPEG4 use.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DIRECTV: TiVo Owners, Reboot
The satcaster says any recording problem with TiVo DVRs has an easy solution.
By Phillip Swann

Washington, D.C. (January 23, 2007) -- DIRECTV says recording problems with its TiVo HD DVR -- and other TiVo DVRs -- can be fixed with a simple reboot.

*Complete Story*.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> DIRECTV: TiVo Owners, Reboot
> The satcaster says any recording problem with TiVo DVRs has an easy solution.
> By Phillip Swann
> 
> ...


Pretty stupid statement when the problem with my HR10-250 is that it reboots on its own every two or three days -- sometimes in the middle of recording a program.

H-


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What is missing, is that also part of that reboot...
You should force a call into the system.

That force call tells the DTiVo to re-do it's indexes, based of the guide data it has been recevied.

If you are still have a cronic rebooting issue, then it could be related to another issue.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Tivo = HR20 now?


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

jheda said:


> go to the hr20 site..........there ARE a number of happy users........its not 100% stable but IMHO it is heading in the right direction and has state of the art features.


One happy user here.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What is missing, is that also part of that reboot...
> You should force a call into the system.
> 
> That force call tells the DTiVo to re-do it's indexes, based of the guide data it has been recevied.
> ...


How do I force a call after a reboot?

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nowandthen said:


> How do I force a call after a reboot?
> 
> Thanks.


Go to the phone menu, and tell it to do it's daily call


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> DIRECTV: TiVo Owners, Reboot
> The satcaster says any recording problem with TiVo DVRs has an easy solution.
> By Phillip Swann
> 
> ...


Boy, that's pretty F-n stupid. These boxes run Linux. Heck, my 2 Linux servers on the web haven't rebooted in over a year! And they RUN like CHAMPS!


----------



## adkeith (Jan 21, 2003)

This reminds me of my 811 dish reciever that I had on a timer to turn off and back on every night so it would have an updated guide. This was the only reason I switched to Directv was for the stable Tivo but now that this is screwed up it doesn't much matter who my provider is.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree. That's one of the main reasons I left Dish after 8 years. Those at Directv need to understand that the Directv experience is highly influenced by the quality of its set-top boxes. The R15 and the HR20 remind me of all the problems I had when I was with Dish. It's a shame that Directv went this route, and messed up what otherwise, in my opinion, was a good experience. If I didn't have my TIVO R10 and HR10-250 as part of my set up, there's a good change I wouldn't stay with Directv at this point


----------



## triley51 (Nov 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Go to the phone menu, and tell it to do it's daily call


On my old Tivo I had a network connection and my daily call was done via the internet. Is there not a way to set up the daily call by internet? The HR20 now occupies the same ethernet connection.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

triley51 said:


> On my old Tivo I had a network connection and my daily call was done via the internet. Is there not a way to set up the daily call by internet? The HR20 now occupies the same ethernet connection.


On a DirecTivo... it does not have native network connection.
So no, it's daily call can not be setup like that... (as part of the hack to setup the network connection, is stopping it from talking to the "mothership")


----------



## triley51 (Nov 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On a DirecTivo... it does not have native network connection.
> So no, it's daily call can not be setup like that... (as part of the hack to setup the network connection, is stopping it from talking to the "mothership")


So does index = guide, and exactly what is it that comes over the phone via a daily call?


----------

